# Have to give up my baby girl



## rkteez (Jan 5, 2015)

Need some help and thought the best place to post it would be here rather than a craigslist ad or something of that matter. I recently got my female GSD (Arya) at 8 weeks and now shes 13 weeks but work is being kicked up a notch and I am recently single so will not have the time she needs/deserves. Looking for some help/advice about where she could go. She is a beautiful intelligent dog and want her to be in a good home. I am located in San Jose, CA. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you contacted the breeder and see if they'll take your pup back?


----------



## rkteez (Jan 5, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> Have you contacted the breeder and see if they'll take your pup back?


Not yet just got back from a 2 day business trip and Arya didn't behave so well at my familys house. Understandable since she's just a little pup and my family don't have the time to be there for her either. :/ really ****ty situation >_<


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Contact the breeder and have them take her back. That is the best thing to do. If for whatever reason this doesn't work, google german shepherd rescues in your area. Contact them.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep contact the breeder to take the pup back and try re-sell/place her to a better home..

Please don't ask for a refund... I don't think you deserve it... You could maybe ask for a little something if the breeder re-sells the dog.. However I dont think that would be the morally correct thing to do.

At this point, just make sure the pup finds a good home now that it is young and much easier to re-home...


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Have you heard of Bay Area German Shepherd Rescue? They may be able to help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

This might b one of those times a buyer from a breeder sells their dog on craigslist anyway to recoup some of their money they are losing. :-/ I hope the OP will contact a rescue instead though. I didn't know they were in Cali. OP, try contacting German shepherd Rescue of Northern California, I have worked with them in the past. Maybe they can help?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Contact the breeder first. They know their lines and can probably do a good job of finding him a good home. Let us know what you breeder says.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

DON'T advertise a dog on Craig's list. Many jerks buy dogs off there to use as bait dogs for dog fighting. I wasn't going to say anything but you really need to stop and think of a dog and if you can handle and keep a dog before you get one then dump them when it becomes inconvenient for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let's get the puppy safe. At the end of the day, if someone has a puppy for five weeks, and feels it is better off in another home, then it is better off in another home. I wish more people would make this decision at 13 weeks of age, and then fewer dogs would be 10 months or 2 years and weighing down rescue resources.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> DON'T advertise a dog on Craig's list. Many jerks buy dogs off there to use as bait dogs for dog fighting. I wasn't going to say anything but you really need to stop and think of a dog and if you can handle and keep a dog before you get one then dump them when it becomes inconvenient for you.


agree with the craigslist part, but life happens and she is thinking of the pup. op is asking for help, not judgement.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You can also post it on the local GSD's rescue webpages as a private party dog listed on their site. There are at least 3 well known local GSD rescues if you decide to go that route. You can pm me if you'd like to talk about that.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I think the OP is long gone and won't be responding... Hopefully I am wrong. Would love to know what Hapenned with the dog.


----------

